# best handheld GPS for fishing



## scrantny (Dec 29, 2009)

hey yall,

im looking to get a handheld gps for when i go out to new areas i have not been or know about.
i've been wanting to fish the achafalaya basin but havent been out there and dont want to get lost...
do any of you use a handheld GPS unit in your boats...

the reason i would like a handheld is because i have a 15-42 and my motor is tiller handle...
just want something small that i can use in my boat or in a buddys boat...portable ya know.

what do you think is the best choice and or what are you guys using....and any tips on purchasing one would be awesome.

go fishing
ant.


----------



## rick50 (Dec 29, 2009)

I have been using a lowrance globalmap 100 gps. I have had it for a few years now and its worked pretty good for me. I don t know about any of the newer gps`s. I had to down load a section of the area i hunt and fish, it has a map that moves along with the boat as i am going from one bayou to another and keeps track of where I m going, so when i want to head back to the dock I just follow the trail it made going out.I learned the hard way about not having a gps, after almost spending a night out in the marsh.

I really don t know about the newer units, but it may not be a bad idea to get one that shows a map on it.


----------



## albright1695 (Dec 29, 2009)

Asked the same question on another fishing website and was told the garmin etrex and lowrance ifinder were pretty good.Im only looking to spend around 100-120 dollars.Dont fish unfamiliar lakes all that often but I still want one for occasional use.Checked around on ebay but having bought one yet.


----------



## Doug (Dec 29, 2009)

I am also looking to buy one, but am concerned that after getting one for $120 I'll have to spend another $100 to get map service.???

So, if anyone has any good advice, please share.

Thanks,

Doug


----------



## scrantny (Dec 29, 2009)

yeah...thats sort of my dilemma... i was looking at the garmin etrec hc but its 169.00 and it only comes with a basic maps... the waterways and lakes disk is 150 bucks....ouch.... 

i just need a basic gps....one that shows where im going/been...and lets you mark places you have traps....caught fish...or need to follow points in the marsh etc....


----------



## albright1695 (Dec 29, 2009)

Yeah ,Im not really sure what Im gonna get either.Never used a hand held only the one in my wifes car so not sure what I need.Still shopping!!!!


----------



## crazymanme2 (Dec 29, 2009)

Did you ever think if 4 of you all buy the same kind of GPS you could share the expense of the map software :?:
Thats what I did with my Sport Track Map with a friend of mine.


----------



## illinifish (Dec 29, 2009)

I use a ifinder color h2o. You can pick them up used for around $100.00.


----------



## Andy (Dec 30, 2009)

I have the Etrex H. It's VERY basic, no maps, but you can punch in points, and return routes. I haven't got lost yet. It does have PC interface, but you have to buy the cord seperate.. I haven't got that yet....
I use this that Jim posted a while back and find it VERY usefull. 

https://mapper.acme.com/

Plus the Etrex H is under $100. 
Sure all the bells and whistles of other units would be nice, but the Etrex H does very well for what I wanted it for.... Marking good hunting and fishing spots.


----------



## danmyersmn (Dec 30, 2009)

Another way to look at it would be to settle on the maps that you want to use. Different geographical areas will determine what map company has the best map chip. Heck, even different year chips will make a big difference. Then decide if you want to hook the portable into your existing or into your next fishfinder. You may narrow your choices down based on those decisions. I was looking at the H20 but the map chip I wanted would not work in it so I ruled it out. Then I couldn't find a GPS unit that would use the chip I wanted and that could plug into my fishfinder.


----------



## TeeNick (Dec 30, 2009)

I have a Garmin E Trex. I bought it a Walmart for like $100. Very basic, no maps but you can zoom in and out and rembers where you have been and you can mark waypoints, etc. 

For the price I like it, all I need. Uses 2 AA batteries.


----------



## 12ftModder (Dec 30, 2009)

I also own a Garmin Etrex H. no map but works great and @ $84-$99 new its a deal. I wanted to get one with map capability but with the extra costs for map updates etc I decided to stay with a simple one to start with.



This is from their website


Perfect for outdoor enthusiasts on a budget, eTrex H comes with a high-sensitivity GPS receiver that locks onto satellite signals quickly and maintains accuracy — even in the toughest conditions. And just like the popular eTrex, this little yellow wonder combines an intuitive interface and a rugged exterior into a lightweight handheld that fits in the palm of your hand.
Enjoy Clear Reception

With its high-sensitivity, WAAS-enabled GPS receiver, eTrex H locates your position quickly and precisely and maintains its GPS location even in heavy cover and deep canyons. The advantage is clear — whether you’re in deep woods or just near tall buildings and trees, you can count on eTrex H to help you find your way when you need it the most.
Built for Adventure

You can operate your eTrex H with just one hand using five buttons, which are located on either side of eTrex H within easy reach of your fingers. Thanks to its bright yellow case, eTrex H is easy to find in your boat or backpack. *And, eTrex H is IPX7 waterproof, so it can take an accidental splash or dunk in the water and still continue to perform*.
Find It and Go

With eTrex H, your adventure can last and last — up to 17 hours on just 2 AA batteries. While you roam, you can store up to 500 waypoints in memory for easy retrieval. Just enter the point you want to go to, and eTrex H points you to your destination (no street or terrain maps). To get home, use Garmin's exclusive TrackBack® feature to reverse your track log and help you navigate back to your starting point.


----------



## scrantny (Dec 30, 2009)

i would like to have maps and i have a gift card from cabellas so spending a lil more is easier than all outta my pocket...
on the garmin hc do the basic maps have waterways at all....i would think that all the waterways i would go to in my area are very old and should be on the basic map.... i just need to play with it or find someone with one that i can test out....


----------



## scrantny (Dec 30, 2009)

illinifish said:


> I use a ifinder color h2o. You can pick them up used for around $100.00.



say man....how do you like it? i looked at that in the store and it seemed to be fairly usable for me...
what all will it do?....maps, waypoints, routes....etc?


----------



## albright1695 (Dec 30, 2009)

Guy on crappie.com has a used Garmin 76 cs for sale $200


----------



## albright1695 (Dec 30, 2009)

Sorry 76cx oops


----------



## Quackrstackr (Dec 30, 2009)

scrantny said:


> i would like to have maps and i have a gift card from cabellas so spending a lil more is easier than all outta my pocket...
> on the garmin hc do the basic maps have waterways at all....i would think that all the waterways i would go to in my area are very old and should be on the basic map.... i just need to play with it or find someone with one that i can test out....



Mine has the waterways in my area but they have no topo information or anything. I can mark whatever I want whenever I run across it and record tracks, though.

Having the topo information would be handy but I have a separate program for the pc that I can use for mapping waypoints and then just download them to my hc.


----------



## illinifish (Jan 1, 2010)

scrantny said:


> illinifish said:
> 
> 
> > I use a ifinder color h2o. You can pick them up used for around $100.00.
> ...


I have a gimble mount on my bigger boat for it. I really like it. It matches up with hot spot maps. I have several chips for it for different areas of the country. The color screen is easy to see. I am not very tech able, and it is simple enough for me. It keeps routes and you can save waypoints. It uses AA batteries or a power cord, and they say if you use lithium batteries it will float if dropped in the lake. I bought mine used off a fishing site.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Jan 1, 2010)

Andy said:


> I have the Etrex H. It's VERY basic, no maps, but you can punch in points, and return routes. I haven't got lost yet. It does have PC interface, but you have to buy the cord seperate.. I haven't got that yet....
> I use this that Jim posted a while back and find it VERY usefull.
> 
> https://mapper.acme.com/
> ...




I have the eTrex also and its a great basic GPS unit. Its very accurate and the price is under $100.


----------



## albright1695 (Jan 2, 2010)

Finally got me a gps--garmin etrex vista.Bought it off ebay-refurbished from garmin and 12v adapter for less than $100.Seemed like a good deal.


----------

